# Guitar is under way! My PRS Employee -Pics inside-



## Riffer (Feb 2, 2011)

*THE TITLE IS SUPPOSE TO SAY "My PRS Employee guitar is under way! - Pics Inside-"*

So as some of you know, I get to have a PRS guitar built for me since I work at PRS. Well I got to pick out my east indian rosewood neck and fretboard a couple weeks ago and my mahogany back and quilt 10 top the other day. I also got to sort through the abalone material and choose each little piece of the birds for the fretboard. I've only taken photos of the neck (pre fingerboard) so far. Tomorrow I will take photos of the top being glued together and drawn out with the guitar pattern . For those of you who dont know what I'm getting. Here are the specs....

Custom 24
East Indian Rosewood neck
Mahogany back
Quilt Maple 10 top
Trem
Nickel Hardware
HFS and Vintage Bass pickups
One Volume, One tone, 3 way toggle, with push pull pots
Wide Thin carve on the neck
Violin Amber Sunburst (I might change it when it gets to the finish hall though)


----------



## Miek (Feb 2, 2011)

Hell yeah, that's awesome. I assume this kinda of deal only works for people of a certain 'rank?' I understand if you can't really talk about it. 

Oh, you bastard, I thought this was a seven when I realized which forum it was in


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought you were getting a 7-string custom 24 with a rosewood neck for a minute 

Still those are pretty much perfect specs. I'd get gold hardware and trans purple, but functionally that's the same guitar I would order


----------



## Riffer (Feb 2, 2011)

Can a Mod move this to standard guitars? I fucked up and put it in Sevenstrings Thanks.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 2, 2011)

Miek said:


> Hell yeah, that's awesome. I assume this kinda of deal only works for people of a certain 'rank?' I understand if you can't really talk about it.
> 
> Oh, you bastard, I thought this was a seven when I realized which forum it was in


It's not a rank thing really. It's more of a "Time of service" guitar. This will be my 2 year anniversary of my employment guitar. 



troyguitar said:


> I thought you were getting a 7-string custom 24 with a rosewood neck for a minute
> 
> Still those are pretty much perfect specs. I'd get gold hardware and trans purple, but functionally that's the same guitar I would order


Yeah I noticed after I posted it that I did it in the wrong topic. I was going to get gold but I really like nickel.


----------



## adrock (Feb 2, 2011)

damn, only two years and that's what you get?? pretty sweet deal if you ask me...

where is prs? maybe I need to go work there, instead of building by myself hahaha

edit: damn. Delaware. that's a bit cold for my blood...


----------



## Riffer (Feb 2, 2011)

adrock said:


> damn, only two years and that's what you get?? pretty sweet deal if you ask me...
> 
> where is prs? maybe I need to go work there, instead of building by myself hahaha
> 
> edit: damn. Delaware. that's a bit cold for my blood...


 It's actually in Marlyand near Annapolis. I just travel from Delaware. Cold? Pussy


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2011)

I see you went with the CU24 with the rosewood neck..... smart man.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats man! Violin Amber Sunburst is nice, I just got a Tremonti in with that finish it's sweet. I also love the 'Smoked Amber' one you guys did on the 25ths. Hopefully after your third year you can get a Private Stock


----------



## technomancer (Feb 2, 2011)

That's going to be sweet, looking forward to seeing this as it progresses


----------



## adrock (Feb 3, 2011)

Riffer said:


> It's actually in Marlyand near Annapolis. I just travel from Delaware. Cold? Pussy



hmm, that's still cold as fuck for me. born and raised in florida, recently moved to texas. can't say this pussy has seen much cold, haha. but damn, it might be worth it to work there. i mean, do they hire at all, or is the turn over rate pretty low?


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2011)

adrock said:


> hmm, that's still cold as fuck for me. born and raised in florida, recently moved to texas. can't say this pussy has seen much cold, haha. but damn, it might be worth it to work there. i mean, do they hire at all, or is the turn over rate pretty low?


 We hire general entry level positions pretty often. We usually promote from inside the company for more technical jobs like final assembly, finish hall, or private stock. But it's always worth a shot if you want to get into this line of work. I worked at a guitar shop for 2 years for free basically to learn how to work on guitars. Once I learned a lot I applied at PRS for an inspector job but all they had was an opening as the guy who cuts the lumber down to neck and body blanks so I took it to get my foot in the door. Now I test every SE guitar that comes through the door


----------



## adrock (Feb 3, 2011)

Riffer said:


> We hire general entry level positions pretty often. We usually promote from inside the company for more technical jobs like final assembly, finish hall, or private stock. But it's always worth a shot if you want to get into this line of work. I worked at a guitar shop for 2 years for free basically to learn how to work on guitars. Once I learned a lot I applied at PRS for an inspector job but all they had was an opening as the guy who cuts the lumber down to neck and body blanks so I took it to get my foot in the door. Now I test every SE guitar that comes through the door


i see i see. well i've been building instruments for quite a few years already, drums and guitars, and have examples to show. i wonder if that would help me get into a decent position. i'm sure i'd have to actually live there first though...

either way, super stoked for you man. should be a fan-fucking-tastic guitar when done


----------



## Isan (Feb 3, 2011)

Moar pics nao!


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 3, 2011)

That is sure to be an unreal guitar once it's done. Glad to hear PRS treats its employees right and gives them that option for a sick-ass custom build like that. Keeps my faith in the US job market.


----------



## shadowsea (Feb 3, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> That is sure to be an unreal guitar once it's done. Glad to hear PRS treats its employees right and gives them that option for a sick-ass custom build like that. Keeps my faith in the US job market.


 
indeed. I'm still pretty young and I have no idea what i want to do with my life but i love music and guitars. i used to work in a music store around my area. even though it would be a big move from the deep south to work up there, i'd gladly jump at it if all the pieces fell into place.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2011)

Isan said:


> Moar pics nao!


I post pics of my top I picked out when I get home later today.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet, 7 string?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 3, 2011)

This going to be niiiiiice. Think think you should get like ultraviolet purple or some shit though.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome dude.. that is something to be proud of.. I solute you good sir for your taste of excellence. 

I picked up my first PRS and i love it. SC245 Brazilian Artist package. some damn fine guitars.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 3, 2011)

You're the man  it must feel awesome to have your own CU24 made  Congratulations! And I look forward to following the build and photos of the top, etc!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. And Stealthtastic, it's not a 7 string unforunately. I think I'm going to go over to final assembly soon and walk throught the rack of guitars and choose a color I like thats on one of them and have mine painted that color. I want something that makes the top really pop but still look classy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 3, 2011)

how does the 7 string deally work? Would they have made you one if you wanted it? Would they have made you one if you payed the difference in cash?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Riffer said:


> I want something that makes the top really pop but still look classy.



When you say that. This guitar comes to mind.. and i KNOW those guys have a great stock of quilted and flamed maples..


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you even order 7 string from PRS? I sold my CU24 to get 7 string guitars instead.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how does the 7 string deally work? Would they have made you one if you wanted it? Would they have made you one if you payed the difference in cash?


 No , we don't offer any 7 string model. You would have to go through our Private Stock department for that. The Private Stock department isnt open for employees to pick their guitars from. It's a tiered system so the longer you are with the company, the better and more stuff you can get. THis is my first employee guitar for being there for 2 years. I'll get another one on my 7th, 15th, 20th, and 25th anniversaries. And each time you are eligable for more stuff so by the time you get to 20th and 25th you can basically get anything you want.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 3, 2011)

Riffer said:


> No , we don't offer any 7 string model. You would have to go through our Private Stock department for that. The Private Stock department isnt open for employees to pick their guitars from. It's a tiered system so the longer you are with the company, the better and more stuff you can get. THis is my first employee guitar for being there for 2 years. I'll get another one on my 7th, 15th, 20th, and 25th anniversaries. And each time you are eligable for more stuff so by the time you get to 20th and 25th you can basically get anything you want.



very cool


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is the mahogany back I chose. It has some flame in it but its hard to see in the picture






And here is the quilt top I chose.


----------



## littlephil (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks amazing! Although I don't think I could wait until my 7th year to get a second guitar I'd probably end up just ordering one and paying for it.



Riffer said:


> I worked at a guitar shop for 2 years for free basically to learn how to work on guitars.


This is pretty much what I'm doing now. I've been there for just over 6 months, and the amount of stuff I have learnt is massive! I'd actually had some experience beforehand (building 2 guitars, and while pretty crappy, the second actually got me the job!), but I'm sure the next one will turn out FAR better simply because of the knowledge I have gained just working there.


----------



## Duff Beer Man (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow gotta say that is a sweet employee perk. Were you not allowed to chose a brazillian neck? are those reseved for the 20th and 25th anniversary guitars? Should be a sweet guitar when its done.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2011)

Duff Beer Man said:


> Wow gotta say that is a sweet employee perk. Were you not allowed to chose a brazillian neck? are those reseved for the 20th and 25th anniversary guitars? Should be a sweet guitar when its done.


 Brazilian wood is actually illegal in the US as far as I know. My neck is east indian rosewood instead which has the same look as Brazilian.


----------



## darren (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet looking woods! 

Brazilian Rosewood is illegal to import now, but i'm guessing Paul has a stockpile from years before the import restriction. That stuff is legal to use because it was already here.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I am envious on some many levels!

looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 3, 2011)

that's going to be amazing once it's done! congratz


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet top, great choice


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 4, 2011)

Who actually makes employee guitars? The standard PRS team, Private stock team or some other section of the business? (Assuming it's as clear cut as that)


----------



## Riffer (Feb 4, 2011)

ILuvPillows said:


> Who actually makes employee guitars? The standard PRS team, Private stock team or some other section of the business? (Assuming it's as clear cut as that)


 They are made my the standard PRS team that makes all the stock guitars. I do however get to choose who I want to do what job on my guitar. So if my friend is a sander and I know he's good, then I'll ask him to sand it. Or if I want a certain setup job and I know someone in final assembly, then I will ask that person to assemble and setup my guitar the way I like it.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 4, 2011)

Riffer said:


> They are made my the standard PRS team that makes all the stock guitars. I do however get to choose who I want to do what job on my guitar. So if my friend is a sander and I know he's good, then I'll ask him to sand it. Or if I want a certain setup job and I know someone in final assembly, then I will ask that person to assemble and setup my guitar the way I like it.



I'm jealous of your job


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 4, 2011)

Your job is awesome! Are PRS hiring 16-year old norwegian kids at the moment?


----------



## Riffer (Feb 4, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Your job is awesome! Are PRS hiring 16-year old norwegian kids at the moment?


 PRS doesnt hire anybody under 18, so when you turn 18 and if you ever move to the US then sure!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 5, 2011)

Here it is on the CNC machine and it also got sanded today after work.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh wow that is gonna be a beauty. Violin Amber Burst would be so sweet on that. 

Does PRS hire anyone with a felony on their record lol??


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, you even get to see how it's made. I get the feeling you will end up creating a big bond with this guitar. Looking extremely beautiful!  I'm officially jealous and GASing for a PRS harder than ever before


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 6, 2011)

Riffer said:


> It's actually in Marlyand near Annapolis. I just travel from Delaware. Cold? Pussy



Oh, the wifey and I were just talking plans for moving back up northwards when she graduates. Must remember PRS has awesome bonuses  Congrats man, looks like it'll be sweet as hell!


----------



## asher (Feb 7, 2011)

So I have a question about that CNC process, since I now have access to two through my school and am starting to plan out a build to do next year. I realize you may or may not be able to answer this, but:

How is the body zeroed on the CNC bed to make sure the machine does everything where it needs to, when it's an odd shape you can't jam into a corner? It seems like it'd be very difficult to get the toolpaths to line up to where you happen to set down and orient the body, unless there's something I'm missing.

Also, this looks like it's going to be hot as fuck.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 7, 2011)

CNC machinery always have some mechanism for setting reference (corner) points relative to the target, so it 'knows' where to do what.


----------



## asher (Feb 7, 2011)

vansinn said:


> CNC machinery always have some mechanism for setting reference (corner) points relative to the target, so it 'knows' where to do what.



Something you can actually place on the bed, or manually move the the router end to define points? That would make sense. nuts: at myself)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## elq (Feb 7, 2011)

asher said:


> Something you can actually place on the bed, or manually move the the router end to define points? That would make sense. nuts: at myself)




see CarvinChannel.com.. Carvin Guitars Factory Tour

you can see how body blanks are placed on known locations on the cnc mill table.

And an example of the PRS setup


----------



## Riffer (Feb 7, 2011)

Neck and body are finally together. It's going to get finish sanded tomorrow. More pics below.....


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 7, 2011)

That has come together very quickly - I was expecting it to take a lot longer. Great news for you!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 7, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> That has come together very quickly - I was expecting it to take a lot longer. Great news for you!


 Yeah once the neck gets dont its really a quick process. The neck alone takes like 3 weeks. Once the neck is done they run the body which takes about 3 days from glueing it up to CNC, sanding, and putting the neck on.


----------



## ascender (Feb 7, 2011)

I've gotta say ... this makes my PRS GAS run at full steam. Congrats on such a rad "Happy 2 years" gift, dude!


----------



## darren (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet. I love the modern bird inlays. That's a beauty, man!


----------



## adrock (Feb 7, 2011)

fucking sick


----------



## vansinn (Feb 8, 2011)

Having guitars build this fast should be prevented by law.. 
Looking sweet, awaiting finalization pics.


----------



## asher (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links, guys. Looks like I could probably mill something like that out of an MDF sheet if I needed to.

On topic: I rather like the new bird inlays. This is looking very sweet.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking beautiful! That rosewood neck is killing me! And the new inlays slay!


----------



## White Cluster (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the boatwake quilt top you chose. It reminds me of this one..






The amber burst looks sweet. So would Black Sunburst. Congrats


----------



## Riffer (Feb 9, 2011)

It's going to be stained tomorrow. I chose the color "Black Gold".


----------



## Razzy (Feb 9, 2011)

Riffer said:


> It's going to be stained tomorrow. I chose the color "Black Gold".



I would've chosen "Texas Tea."


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2011)

Black gold? I don't think i've ever seen that finish. Pics?

EDIT: 







Are you getting gold hardware as well? Because that Experience PRS one above looks incredible with the gold hardware.

EDIT: OHSHIT!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is going to be epic.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 9, 2011)

Darren, I did not get gold hardware. I find that gold hardware tarnishes easily and I like nickel. The gold does look good though. I think the nickel hardware will look good with the black gold finish and rosewood neck.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 9, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Darren, I did not get gold hardware. I find that gold hardware tarnishes easily and I like nickel. The gold does look good though. I think the nickel hardware will look good with the black gold finish and rosewood neck.



Good choice, I like black personally but nickel is great. Gold hardware doesn't tarnish though, the gold foiling comes off revealing the metal it was effectively plated on to. That under metal will tarnish, but gold is pretty much chemically inert.


----------



## adrock (Feb 9, 2011)

ugh, i hate you. that finish is going to be absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## Riffer (Feb 9, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Good choice, I like black personally but nickel is great. Gold hardware doesn't tarnish though, the gold foiling comes off revealing the metal it was effectively plated on to. That under metal will tarnish, but gold is pretty much chemically inert.


 Touche good sir. That's what I meant to say, but used tarnish instead.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome man. That kills that you get to go with a Rosewood neck. Black Gold is a sick finish. I also love that frostbite now. I agree about the gold hardware. I think you should go with the brass posts though. Adds a touch of class IMO. Did you have to go with the HFS/VB? No 57/08's?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful man. I love the look and feel of rosewood necks. Did you do a tap test to choose the neck and body? I know some RW necks can be really round sounding but occasionally a nice bright one comes up. I love the finish. You could have even left it natural see through. The woods go so well together as is, but I'm really keen to see how black gold brings out that quilt. Top looks AMAZING. Just needs a 27" scale and its my dream guitar hehe


----------



## themike (Feb 9, 2011)

The guitar is coming along so well, I can't wait to see the finished product. How is working with Paul? Is he a cool guy or does he hide in the office? haha


----------



## Riffer (Feb 9, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> Beautiful man. I love the look and feel of rosewood necks. Did you do a tap test to choose the neck and body? I know some RW necks can be really round sounding but occasionally a nice bright one comes up. I love the finish. You could have even left it natural see through. The woods go so well together as is, but I'm really keen to see how black gold brings out that quilt. Top looks AMAZING. Just needs a 27" scale and its my dream guitar hehe


No I didnt tap the neck. I picked it out because I liked the way the grain looked and it was already in the 1st CNC process so it wasnt in neck blank form for me to tap on and get a tone from it.



th3m1ke said:


> The guitar is coming along so well, I can't wait to see the finished product. How is working with Paul? Is he a cool guy or does he hide in the office? haha


 Paul is awesome. He is a really busy guy. He is always running around the factory and saying hi to everyone on his way to business stuff. He definitely intereacts with his employees. He's a cool dude for sure and cares a lot about all the employees. From the sanders and manangers to the pickup winders and janitors. He really does care.


----------



## b7string (Feb 9, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Paul is awesome. He is a really busy guy. He is always running around the factory and saying hi to everyone on his way to business stuff. He definitely intereacts with his employees. He's a cool dude for sure and cares a lot about all the employees. From the sanders and manangers to the pickup winders and janitors. He really does care.



Sounds like the kind of manager/president Warren Buffet would hire   If the instruments reflect at all on his management strategies, then I approve. I love my Custom 24, every bit of it, and I also happen to have a rosewood neck . You'll like yours too I think


----------



## themike (Feb 9, 2011)

> Paul is awesome. He is a really busy guy. He is always running around the factory and saying hi to everyone on his way to business stuff. He definitely intereacts with his employees. He's a cool dude for sure and cares a lot about all the employees. From the sanders and manangers to the pickup winders and janitors. He really does care.



That rules dude


----------



## Riffer (Feb 10, 2011)

Behold the awesome stain job that was done today. It turned out really really good! I'm excited to get it sprayed and put together so I can play it. 

EDIT: To whomever gave me negative rep because I use the term "We" when describing what PRS does. Get a life man.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## White Cluster (Feb 10, 2011)

That looks awesome and the quilt is gonna POP when the clear goes on. 
BTW..What is this getting coated with..V12,Nitro,Poly?


----------



## Riffer (Feb 10, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> That looks awesome and the quilt is gonna POP when the clear goes on.
> BTW..What is this getting coated with..V12,Nitro,Poly?


 I'm not sure to be honest. When it comes to finishes, it's all foreign to me. I just told them to make it look nice and make the quilt pop. I thought everything we are doing is getting the new V12 finish but I'm not sure since I'm in the SE department.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 10, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Behold the awesome stain job that was done today. It turned out really really good! I'm excited to get it sprayed and put together so I can play it.
> 
> EDIT: To whomever gave me negative rep because I use the term "We" when describing what PRS does. Get a life man.



Finish looks great 

As for rep, you may want to take a look at the forum rules before you get another nap.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, that looks hot as hell


----------



## adrock (Feb 10, 2011)

i need to stop coming into this thread. everytime i do i get more pissed that i'm not getting that guitar....


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2011)

So beautiful!  I can't wait to get a Custom 24 some day T_T


----------



## Riffer (Feb 10, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Finish looks great
> 
> As for rep, you may want to take a look at the forum rules before you get another nap.


 Dooley noted man, sorry about that.


----------



## mhickman2 (Feb 10, 2011)

If this were me I'd get satin finish all the way. Especially, since you work in shop and touch ups would be easy as pie. This is going to make my eyes rain with joy. You are lucky to work for such an awesome company.


----------



## darren (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow... looks like it's on fire!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 11, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> If this were me I'd get satin finish all the way. Especially, since you work in shop and touch ups would be easy as pie. This is going to make my eyes rain with joy. You are lucky to work for such an awesome company.



I usually like satin finishes but with this I want it glossy. It will really make the quilt top stand out more if its glossy.


----------



## mhickman2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Either way it's going to be one of the best PRS's out there. Can't wait for this NGD. Hasn't been many good ones on here lately.


----------



## ascender (Feb 11, 2011)

That thing is gorgeous. The color makes me want a nice, frothy rootbeer ! Can't wait to see the fully assembled work of genius.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Fucking sexy! Congrats bro, how much time left before taking it home?


----------



## Guitarholic (Feb 11, 2011)

That thing is so tasty! Congratz. Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 11, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Fucking sexy! Congrats bro, how much time left before taking it home?


 I'd say maybe a week to 1 1/2 weeks. It has to be grain filled, preped for clear, sprayed with clear, buffed, fret and neck stuff. It also has to be signed by Paul Smith. He signs all the employee guitars by hand on the back of the headstock. So hopefully he isnt too busy and can get to mine quickly. Then it's assembled and cased and ready for me to take it home and just stare at it in disbelief that I own a PRS that was custom built exactly the way I wanted!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 11, 2011)

That finish is freakin' HOT man


----------



## themike (Feb 12, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Behold the awesome stain job that was done today. It turned out really really good! I'm excited to get it sprayed and put together so I can play it.



Dude its so cool to see this being built from the point of someone inside PRS. I find it so fascinating. That finish came out sooooooooo nice


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 13, 2011)

Is black gold a standard finish on most of the PRS models or is it more tailored towards the limited runs?


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 13, 2011)

That stain job is absolutely sick. I can't wait to see this when it's finished.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 14, 2011)

ILuvPillows said:


> Is black gold a standard finish on most of the PRS models or is it more tailored towards the limited runs?


 
It's a production color for 2011.


----------



## b7string (Feb 15, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Behold the awesome stain job that was done today. It turned out really really good! I'm excited to get it sprayed and put together so I can play it.



That looks unbelievably good, I actually couldn't have predicted how nice that top actually was based on the first pics. That is one hell of a stain


----------



## Riffer (Feb 15, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> That looks awesome and the quilt is gonna POP when the clear goes on.
> BTW..What is this getting coated with..V12,Nitro,Poly?


 I found out it's getting sprayed with Poly. Just thought I'd update you since you asked.


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 15, 2011)

This thing's going to be awesome man I can't wait to see what it's like completely finished. I'm very jealous of both your guitar and your job


----------



## The Analyst (Feb 15, 2011)

Good choice on the finish. I can't wait to see this thing!


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow!!!!
Beautiful guitar man! You're one lucky dude 

All i've ever got after working for someone for two years was fired


----------



## Riffer (Feb 16, 2011)

So some bad news guys. It was being prepped today for final spray and buffiing and we realised that the back warped. If you lay a straight edge on the back horizontally, you can almost slide a nickel underneath the gap . So we are going to try and fix it but it has to be stripped and re-sanded and stained again. After that I'll see if I still like the way it looks. The 2nd stain might make it alittle too dark for me and take some of the quilted figure away. So I might decide to start over and pick a new top and back. It does suck that it happened but PRS quality control is the best so I'm happy they caught it. Nothing leaves here without everything being perfect. I'll keep you guys posted on what happens with the guitar and what I decide to do.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 16, 2011)

man gash times!  at least you get the option to fix the problem. warping is not cool
still harsh man


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 16, 2011)

That is sad man, but it's better than this happening later. Props for your colleges to realize it and let you know.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow that sucks, hopefully they can fix it


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 16, 2011)

This sucks hard man  I was hoping to see this beauty ready soon. Whatever you decide to do, though, I'm sure it'll be killer


----------



## Riffer (Feb 16, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> This sucks hard man  I was hoping to see this beauty ready soon. Whatever you decide to do, though, I'm sure it'll be killer


 Yeah it was looking like it was going to be done middle of next week. Now if they can fix it and re-do the stain the way I want and make it look awesome Ill have to wait acouple more weeks. But if the 2nd stain job darkens it too much I will have to start over with a new top and back which will be 3-4 weeks probabaly. AAAHHHH I just want me guitar


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 16, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Yeah it was looking like it was going to be done middle of next week. Now if they can fix it and re-do the stain the way I want and make it look awesome Ill have to wait acouple more weeks. But if the 2nd stain job darkens it too much I will have to start over with a new top and back which will be 3-4 weeks probabaly. AAAHHHH I just want me guitar



Aaaahhhhh that's gonna be a while man . Let's hope that the top isn't darkened! It really is a shame, it's a VERY nice top. Not only that, but the wait would be ball-numbing.


----------



## ascender (Feb 16, 2011)

Dang dude. Serious boner kill right there. But at least you know your guitar is coming to you top notch ... the only thing you could expect from PRS.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Feb 17, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Now I test every SE guitar that comes through the door





So that means you probably played both of my Toreros at some point. Heck, I might've met you when we came through on a tour with Grover last April (I think, might've been May). Hoping to stop by again next Monday (2-21). Maybe I can find you if we do. Where do you test the SE's? The new facility is so nice! It was a dream to go through it all on a private tour!

Sorry to read about your custom build. We saw where guitars, some even after final assembly, were marked up to get fixed. The quality control of PRS is just awesome. I'm proud to represent a company that has such high standards for ALL of their instruments. Not only that, but they (the company and all we have communications with, including you I would imagine) are just great people. 

-AJH


----------



## Riffer (Feb 17, 2011)

MesaENGR412 said:


> So that means you probably played both of my Toreros at some point. Heck, I might've met you when we came through on a tour with Grover last April (I think, might've been May). Hoping to stop by again next Monday (2-21). Maybe I can find you if we do. Where do you test the SE's? The new facility is so nice! It was a dream to go through it all on a private tour!
> 
> Sorry to read about your custom build. We saw where guitars, some even after final assembly, were marked up to get fixed. The quality control of PRS is just awesome. I'm proud to represent a company that has such high standards for ALL of their instruments. Not only that, but they (the company and all we have communications with, including you I would imagine) are just great people.
> 
> -AJH


Thanks for the kind words man. There is a possibility that I checked both your Toreros. There is one other guy who works with me too and check thems. But it's just me and him so theres a 50% chance I worked on them. The SE department is kind of in a small secluded area in the factory so we can check guitars without a lot of noise so we usually dont get that many visitors. You should tell Grover on Monday that you want to check out the SE's and he'll bring you over I'm sure, Grovers a cool dude. What's the band that you're in?


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Feb 17, 2011)

We're called "Onward To Olympas." Grover is awesome. Very friendly, as was everyone we met. We're not a huge band or anything, but they treated us like we were somebody, and that was just wonderful. Unfortunately Beverly and Grover are going to be wrapped up in a meeting when we could've come by on Monday, and Paul is slated to be in Nashville, so I don't think we will make it this time. But, I am sure we will be over there sometime in the near future, so I will try and let you know. It'd be cool to meet you. I love my Toreros btw. They are GREAT! Hope to get a couple real deal PRSi in the future, a Tremonti II and a Custom 24, but, these are great work horses for now  Also have gotten several reports of people that I know or have met on tour that have gone out and bought one after I let them play mine after a show....good feeling there. 

Band Page

-AJH


----------



## themike (Feb 21, 2011)

Any update? I CANT WAIT haha


----------



## Riffer (Feb 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Any update? I CANT WAIT haha


 Yeah, it was stripped and fixed and re-stained today. I think the 2nd stain job looks better than the first actually. It brought the figure out more to me. Early next week is when it will be getting sprayed, preped, sprayed again, and buffed.....hopefully


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 23, 2011)

Good news! Really looking forward to see this one.


----------



## themike (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome man - glad to hear it worked out for the better!


----------



## TimSE (Feb 23, 2011)

nice man. good to hear it was salvaged


----------



## mhickman2 (Feb 23, 2011)

So excited to see this thing.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonder if thats a key to richer looking burst? stain and sand a few times!? snap some pics for us.. Been watching the youtube tours that PRS channel put up. man. so much awesomeness in that place.. 

I would love to see pics of the vault. where the good stuff is kept..


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good to hear everything was sorted out, bro!  I really want to see it with the new stain job!


----------



## mhickman2 (Mar 1, 2011)

What's the good word? Eh?


----------



## Riffer (Mar 3, 2011)

mhickman2 said:


> What's the good word? Eh?


 So far so good. It's moving down the line and getting closer to being finished. It had a small issue with the Poly being lumpy in spots so we sprayed it with more poly to even it out and re-sanded it. It's now hanging in the prep room. I'll go over later today and snap a picture for you guys.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Riffer said:


> So far so good. It's moving down the line and getting closer to being finished. It had a small issue with the Poly being lumpy in spots so we sprayed it with more poly to even it out and re-sanded it. It's now hanging in the prep room. *I'll go over later today and snap a picture for you guys.*



Can't wait.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread has really made me want a prs. Tried a couple out two days ago too (one prs 24fret and the Mikael Åkerfelt sig) And I really digged the sig model.
Only problem is that I like my toggle-switch the traditional way.
I did look up the tremonti model and it fits the build but does anyone know how the SE sig version is quality-wise?.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 4, 2011)

Insanity said:


> I did look up the tremonti model and it fits the build but does anyone know how the SE sig version is quality-wise?.



Riffer would, because he's the SE inspector, lol.

Seriously though, the SE line are very good guitars for the money. I love mine.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 4, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Riffer would, because he's the SE inspector, lol.
> 
> Seriously though, the SE line are very good guitars for the money. I love mine.



Thats what I got from playing the MA sig for just like 20 mins. 
Picked it up and it just felt right. The guitar was just had a nice, bright and loud sound to it. Blew me away instantly!


----------



## Riffer (Mar 4, 2011)

Insanity said:


> This thread has really made me want a prs. Tried a couple out two days ago too (one prs 24fret and the Mikael Åkerfelt sig) And I really digged the sig model.
> Only problem is that I like my toggle-switch the traditional way.
> I did look up the tremonti model and it fits the build but does anyone know how the SE sig version is quality-wise?.


I always like testing the Akerfeldt's. I just play better on them then some of the other models to me. I love the satin neck and the jumbo frets are more to my liking. All the SE guitars are very well made too. Right now that guitar it probably one of my top 2 guitars we make right now.


----------



## zilla (Mar 4, 2011)

i have a PRS Torero SE and it feels amazing.

my only beef is that i wish it had a natural finish on the neck, but otherwise it's one of the best sounding guitars i've ever played.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 4, 2011)

zilla said:


> i have a PRS Torero SE and it feels amazing.
> 
> my only beef is that i wish it had a natural finish on the neck, but otherwise it's one of the best sounding guitars i've ever played.


 Awesome man I'm glad you like it!  I want an all white Torero. I have the prototype gray black Torero that I've thought about stripping and having it painted white but I'm lazy right now and have other projects going on.


----------



## Insanity (Mar 4, 2011)

Riffer said:


> I always like testing the Akerfeldt's. I just play better on them then some of the other models to me. I love the satin neck and the jumbo frets are more to my liking. All the SE guitars are very well made too. Right now that guitar it probably one of my top 2 guitars we make right now.



So you do recommend the SE Tremonti then?.
Man I think I would give a leg for your job


----------



## jcgss77 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I speak for all of us when I say...

PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!

please don't make me beg...


----------



## Riffer (Mar 4, 2011)

Insanity said:


> So you do recommend the SE Tremonti then?.
> Man I think I would give a leg for your job


 I like the Tremonti's. Especially the new Vintage Cherry one with birds. They look real sharp. All the guitars in the SE line are awesome but some just dont speak to me as well as others. But they are all built amazingly well and each have their own little things I like.


----------



## themike (Mar 9, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 10, 2011)

This...is an awesome thread! Not a fan of PRS guitars but I love how every employee gets a custom made as soon as they hit a certain amount of years. I think that speaks volumes for the company.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Mar 10, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> This...is an awesome thread! Not a fan of PRS guitars but I love how every employee gets a custom made as soon as they hit a certain amount of years. I think that speaks volumes for the company.



I think he still has to pay some amount of money for the guitar. Its not completely free I dont believe. Just discounted.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 10, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Any update?


It got prepped yesterday and it's going to get cleared either today or tomorrow. I don't want to rush it. Theres a saying around here about the "Employee Guitar Curse". Employees often get super excited and they go check on their guitar every day and something always happens to it. So I'm trying to just let it take its course and check on it every other day. It's hard thought since I want to just stare at it and play it!



xwmucradiox said:


> I think he still has to pay some amount of money for the guitar. Its not completely free I dont believe. Just discounted.


 Yeah we still pay for it but it is drastically discounted.


----------



## themike (Mar 10, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Yeah we still pay for it but it is drastically discounted.



I really wish they would make Emil's Modern Eagle configuration available (redburst and red birds) ughhhh


----------



## Riffer (Mar 10, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I really wish they would make Emil's Modern Eagle configuration available (redburst and red birds) ughhhh


 Yeah that guitar is one of my all time favorite PRS's. It's such a sweet guitar!


----------



## themike (Mar 10, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Yeah that guitar is one of my all time favorite PRS's. It's such a sweet guitar!



Could you have gotten it? Its a standard ME except for the inlays, finish and pickup configuration! hahaha


----------



## Riffer (Mar 11, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Could you have gotten it? Its a standard ME except for the inlays, finish and pickup configuration! hahaha


 Unfortunately no. The ME isnt offered for a 2 year employee guitar.


----------



## themike (Mar 11, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Unfortunately no. The ME isnt offered for a 2 year employee guitar.


 
Gotcha. Well at least theres something still to look forward to! I love the red birdsssssssssss  haha


----------



## Riffer (Mar 11, 2011)

Waiting for Paul Smith to sign the back of the headstock. Then it goes to final assembly!!!


----------



## ascender (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy fucking horse balls, man! That thing is more beautiful the second time around. I, for one, am indeed envious of you for this.


----------



## yellowv (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW!!! That looks fantastic.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shitstains.

I like it waaaaaaay better this time around. Not that it was awful or anything, but GOD DAMN!


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>



Yep.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ooohh laawwwwdd... I have no words. Only "I want it..." 

Thanks for helping my GAS  haha!


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 11, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!!! That thing is fucking GODLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2011)

That looks fantastic


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit that's gorgeous. Nice man!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 11, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>



All that needs to be said.


----------



## SavM (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn I have a Prs myself but this one just takes the cake. I cannot wait to see the final pics. Slightly reminds me of Dustys PRS.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 12, 2011)

jesus wept ...


----------



## themike (Mar 12, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo nice man. Congrats!


----------



## SD83 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm literally unable to shut my mouth without the aid of my hands after looking at those two pics...


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy shit, that is so awesome!


----------



## Riffer (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments on the guitar guys. I can't wait for finally own a PRS guitar. And on top of that it was built to my specifications and I got to choose the wood any everything which makes it really special to me.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Riffer... I'm pretty fucking jelly.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Mar 12, 2011)

i'm gonna drive across route 50 and steal that thing. your guitar better watch its back


----------



## Riffer (Mar 12, 2011)

ev1ltwin said:


> i'm gonna drive across route 50 and steal that thing. your guitar better watch its back


 Shit balls


----------



## White Cluster (Mar 12, 2011)

ev1ltwin said:


> i'm gonna drive across route 50 and steal that thing. your guitar better watch its back


 I'll drive the 8 hrs from CT and fight you for it. That shit is AWESOME


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 12, 2011)

Man, I was feeling so proud of the finish on my axe, and then I saw your axe. Felt like going to take a piss next to a horse.


----------



## theo (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow... that thing looks unreal. Makes my prs gas come back full bore...


----------



## ev1ltwin (Mar 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Felt like going to take a piss next to a horse.



i'm stealing that line as well!


----------



## thefool (Mar 12, 2011)

i love the modern bird inlays , they are so awesome


----------



## jordanky (Mar 12, 2011)

Jealous a million times over!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 14, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Awesome man I'm glad you like it!  I want an all white Torero. I have the prototype gray black Torero that I've thought about stripping and having it painted white but I'm lazy right now and have other projects going on.





I want a white one too!!!!! I have had that thought as well. And I really like the Silverburst Torero that Phil Sgrosso has...so many colors to choose from. I requested that the next color for the Torero should be trans forest green. 


That guitar looks awesome btw, great figure in the top and a beautiful color. Can't wait to see the finished product! 

-AJH


----------



## darren (Mar 14, 2011)

That looks KILLER! Wow. What a gorgeous top and neck, and i love the hollow bird inlays.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 17, 2011)

Stunning guitar, I hope it sounds and plays as well as it looks!


----------



## Riffer (Mar 17, 2011)

The guitar is coming home with me today! I will post a NGD thread in the Standard Guitars forum later when I get home. Mods, feel free to lock this one up if you want.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 17, 2011)

Riffer said:


> The guitar is coming home with me today! I will post a NGD thread in the Standard Guitars forum later when I get home. Mods, feel free to lock this one up if you want.



Before that happens, I wanted to squeeze in my thanks. Was really, really cool to gain so much insight into the build process at PRS.


----------



## themike (Mar 17, 2011)

Riffer said:


> The guitar is coming home with me today! I will post a NGD thread in the Standard Guitars forum later when I get home. Mods, feel free to lock this one up if you want.


 
Did you get a photo of Paul signing it? I think that'd be cool for when you sell it on BaM in 5 years because you want something crazier


----------



## Riffer (Mar 17, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Did you get a photo of Paul signing it? I think that'd be cool for when you sell it on BaM in 5 years because you want something crazier


 Haha, no I didnt get a picture of Paul signing it. And I dont know if I'll ever sell it, but who knows.


----------



## themike (Mar 17, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Haha, no I didnt get a picture of Paul signing it. And I dont know if I'll ever sell it, but who knows.


 
Either way thats amazing man. I was talking to Emil last night about Paul and he just seems like the man, plain and simple! I have a question you might be able to answer though - have you ever seen a PRS come out of the factory with black hardware? It'd rule but I've never seen it


----------



## Riffer (Mar 17, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Either way thats amazing man. I was talking to Emil last night about Paul and he just seems like the man, plain and simple! I have a question you might be able to answer though - have you ever seen a PRS come out of the factory with black hardware? It'd rule but I've never seen it


 Not a US one. Unless it was private stock. Some old SE models had black hardware but thats all that I know of.


----------

